# Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology



## jwithnell (Feb 16, 2012)

Have any of you previously attended the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology? Sinclair Ferguson will be one of the speakers at the April conference so I'm assuming it will be excellent. So, have you attended this or another conference by the Alliance of Confession Evangelicals? Are you attending this year?


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 16, 2012)

We live in the area. A few friends have gone in the past and enjoyed it. Never been personally.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 16, 2012)

I have attended in the past. I liked it, it just usually falls during my finals so I usually cannot make it.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 16, 2012)

Eric, if I go, I'll probably stay over and worship at Northeast : )


----------



## lynnie (Feb 16, 2012)

We've been twice (left after Sat workshops). Wonderful. Fills up before the date, so thanks for the reminder. They used to sell overflow tickets cheap, you sit downstaits with big TV screens, actually very nice room down there, but even overflow sells out.

We went to the Princeton PCRT in Nov with DA Carson, it was so good.

Ferguson is an excellent writer and by all accounts a good speaker too. 

The bookstore......oh, forget victory over coveting, its is nearly impossible unless you are a millionaire


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been to several. Go if you can. You will be glad you did. Go on Friday too if you can. Smaller group mostly Pastors and teachers I think.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 16, 2012)

If you go, eat at Pats and Genos for me!


----------



## sgemmen9 (Feb 16, 2012)

I've gone a few years in a row. It's a great time of worship and learning.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 16, 2012)

> Ferguson is an excellent writer and by all accounts a good speaker too.


I was so blessed to be introduced to Dr. Ferguson's preaching and teaching as a young believer and have been listening to him ever since. Aside from my own pastor (who was one of his students) he is the most influential teacher in my life.


----------

